# AFI Cinematography - 2022



## Viswesh

Hey all. I've applied for AFI Cinematography 2022. Thankfully, they have extended the deadline by Jan 4th.
Got views for my submitted work links and god willing would I make it for an interview. Haven't seen anyone discussing here about Cinematography from AFI fall 2022. Just curious to check the status of fellow mates tho.

Hit me up if anyone sailing in the same boat. 
Fingers crossed and good luck.


----------



## esprid

Have you got an interview scheduled yet? I'm seeing other programs' applicants getting invitations, but none from the cinematography program.


----------



## Viswesh

Hey... No I haven't received any mails from AFI regarding interviews yet -- Still hoping for it. Yes, I'm aware that other disciplines fellows have their interview scheduled starting from last week. Probably should we wait for another 2 weeks, guess so. Did you also applied for Cinematography program ?


----------



## Chris W

esprid said:


> Have you got an interview scheduled yet? I'm seeing other programs' applicants getting invitations, but none from the cinematography program.


Here are the current stats. Link below has earliest notification dates and other accepted applicant info.


American Film Institute (AFI) - Cinematography Acceptance Rate






41%

Admitted
20   out of   49   Admitted



14%

Waitlisted
7   out of   49   Waitlisted



45%

*Not Admitted*
22   out of   49   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## esprid

Viswesh said:


> Hey... No I haven't received any mails from AFI regarding interviews yet -- Still hoping for it. Yes, I'm aware that other disciplines fellows have their interview scheduled starting from last week. Probably should we wait for another 2 weeks, guess so. Did you also applied for Cinematography program ?


Yeah, I applied for cinemtography. It's strange that none of us had received an email about the interview. I know another guy who also applied and hasn't heard back.


----------



## Viswesh

Oh.. I see. Have your submitted work links got viewed ??


----------



## esprid

Viswesh said:


> Oh.. I see. Have your submitted work links got viewed ??


My ten-sixty and my reel got about 80 views in total, but I didn't unlist them so it probably don't mean anything. The film example, which I unlisted, got 5 views. I read on the application portal that they only view our work through a system that won't increase the video's view count, so it probably doesn't reflect anything.


----------



## Viswesh

Ohhh. But I've unlisted all my submission and made them viewable with link only mode and each of them have got single view respectively. Weird to be this kind of situation tho lol


----------



## esprid

Viswesh said:


> Ohhh. But I've unlisted all my submission and made them viewable with link only mode and each of them have got single view respectively. Weird to be this kind of situation tho lol


That's probably from you checking to see if the link works, but I don't know. Hope they will shoot us some emails soon haha


----------



## Viswesh

Hahah - Let's hope for the best. Pls keep us posted if you have got any,  wish you good  luck.


----------



## Veer

I got an interview request on Jan 11, and it’s scheduled for Jan 26. They  might still be sending the invitations! Good luck!


----------



## Viswesh

Jasim said:


> I got an interview request on Jan 11, and it’s scheduled for Jan 26. They  might still be sending the invitations! Good luck!


Have you applied for Cinematography at AFI ?


----------



## Lavan

I'm interviewing for the cinematography program tomorrow


----------



## esprid

Lavan said:


> I'm interviewing for the cinematography program tomorrow


good luck on the interview!


----------



## Viswesh

Lavan said:


> I'm interviewing for the cinematography program tomorrow


Wish you the best and let us know how it goes...


----------



## Veer

Viswesh said:


> Have you applied for Cinematography at AFI ?


Yes


----------



## Lavan

Viswesh said:


> Wish you the best and let us know how it goes...


Just finished the interview, it lasted probably 30 mins. 

They let me ask the majority of the questions, and they asked about my film and my aesthetic choices.

It was very chill and felt like a conversation


----------



## Chris W

Awesome! Glad to hear it went well. 

Be sure to update your application with that info too.


----------



## zhuolinh

Got an interview scheduled for February 2nd


----------



## Viswesh

Lavan said:


> Just finished the interview, it lasted probably 30 mins.
> 
> They let me ask the majority of the questions, and they asked about my film and my aesthetic choices.
> 
> It was very chill and felt like a conversation


Lovely to know that, Yes I heard that too -- more of a conversation it would be. All the best.


----------



## Viswesh

zhuolinh said:


> Got an interview scheduled for February 2nd


Wish you the best......


----------



## tomkristensen311

Interview Scheduled for Feb 2nd!


----------



## blinndp

I received interview request on Jan 11th and Interview scheduled for Jan 26th


----------



## simon_g

hey all, i've got my interview tomorrow, was notified on the 18th


----------



## weeblewobble18

simon_g said:


> hey all, i've got my interview tomorrow, was notified on the 18th


Applying to another film school for directing but I've been following AFI's cinematography program for a while.  The best of luck to you and everyone who received an interview.


----------



## MissSophie

Hello everyone!

Congratulations to everyone that has received the interview email. Does anyone have any idea when they stop sending interview emails in general?

I noticed the producing thread isn't  active that's why I'm dropping this question here. 

Thank you


----------



## MissSophie

.


----------



## zhuolinh

MissSophie said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone that has received the interview email. Does anyone have any idea when they stop sending interview emails in general?
> 
> I noticed the producing thread isn't  active that's why I'm dropping this question here.
> 
> Thank you


I feel like they will send out invites at least till mid-February, but I'm not sure, hope you'll hear back soon!


----------



## tomkristensen311

Hey so whats the likelihood I get off the Wait list?


----------



## blinndp

Congrats to everyone who got accepted! Does anyone know what the decision deadline date is?


----------



## Chris W

tomkristensen311 said:


> Hey so whats the likelihood I get off the Wait list?


Those stats are on the page linked below in the additional Supporting Member data:


American Film Institute (AFI) - Cinematography Acceptance Rate






41%

Admitted
20   out of   49   Admitted



14%

Waitlisted
7   out of   49   Waitlisted



45%

*Not Admitted*
22   out of   49   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------

